# Getting Closer!!!



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

After stumbling across an Outback Sydney edition over the past weekend, my wife and I are very close to biting the bullet and upgrading our 2001 24ft Hybrid travel trailer to a 2010 Outback Sydney edition, 290RLS. As soon as I took a walk inside I knew I was in trouble. The floor plan sucked me in...and said this is the floorplan you've been waiting for.

Questions come to mind...and that's why I'm here.

1) I'm interested to know, from others who have upgraded to this size trailer from smaller trailers, how much of impact the size (length) has affected choice of campgrounds and destinations. We are state park campers...and I know we may have to do better planning to get long sites....but hopefully, with some practice, the handling of the trailer at the campground will become easy.

2) Is the grey water tank capacity truly only 40 gallons? I was hoping it would be more.

3) Counter space seems limited....I was wondering if others have found it to be more of problem than they thought?

4) How accessible is the rear living area when the slide is closed?

5) Any issues with storage?

6) are the stabilizing jacks powered? is the hitch jack powered?

7) Any issues with the bathroom door in that position? Seems like it could be awkward.

Sorry for the questions... the model I strolled through is 4 hours away. We are considering units that will be a two day drive to get to from here in Minnesota.

Our good friends just bought a 2010 Outback 268RL and that's why I happened to be strolling through the trailers. I really didn't want a trailer quite this big, or quite this expensive... but there are some very decent deals going on now, so we are tempted to move up from "tent end trailer camping" into the next level of comfort.

Thanks for any info!

--lp


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can't answer any of your questions specifically, but I'm sure someone with more knowledge will.

I just wanted to say, Congrats! on choosing an Outback and this forum.

You'll find everything you needed to know (and then some) on here.

Welcome!

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't look, but will guess the 290 is between 30 and 35'? Personally, we will downsize a little on our next TT to get below 30' so we can fit into the National Parks easier. In MI, we can get into the State parks, but the NP's out west require reserving some of the longest spots, and that isn't always easy to do.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I didn't look, but will guess the 290 is between 30 and 35'? Personally, we will downsize a little on our next TT to get below 30' so we can fit into the National Parks easier. In MI, we can get into the State parks, but the NP's out west require reserving some of the longest spots, and that isn't always easy to do.


Yes good point...this is what's simmering in my mind right now. Our current TT is 24'7"...and for 8 years, we towed with a Ford Expedition (i.e. tight turning radius). I upgraded tow vehicle last year to a F250, Crew Cab, Short bed pickup.... much worse turning radius. Now...considering a TT that is 9 feet longer is concerning to me; We avoid private campgrounds at all costs...we much prefer state parks and would like to explore more state/national forests in the future.

I take forever to make decisions.....but hopefully...that's for the better ;-)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I take forever to make decisions.....but hopefully...that's for the better ;-)


We do the opposite and keep buying TT's









Sortof looks like a new TT every 2 years until we find the one we want...









Well, at least we're doing our part for the economy.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We bought a 2008 29RLS which is the same trailer. We tow with an '09 F150 with MaxTow and while it takes a little planning we have not had any trouble putting the trailer wherever we want it to go. The overall length is 33'6" so it is a pretty long load. Out here on the west coast we do find a lot of state parks that don't accomodate a trailer this long. But would I change it for a shorter one? Nope, wouldn't do that!

With the slide in the rear end of the trailer is pretty much unusable. The rockers have to be turned to clear the slide and the counter is pretty close to the couch. There is enough room to get back there to load for a trip but it can't really be used for relaxing. The bathroom is what made this model a must have for the wife and rarely is there any conflict with the door, we just keep to closed as a bathroom door should be anyway. We find there is plenty of stroage room, both inside and outside. We keep the trailer loaded all the time and still have plenty of empty cabinets to bring along anything extra that a particular destination might require. The gray tank is indeed only 40 gallons on the 29RLS, different from most all other Sydneys that have 80 gallon capacity. Stabilizers are manual as is the tongue jack until you replace it with an Atwood or an Ultra Fab jack. The only issue I have with the 29RLS is that the 'queen' bed is actually a bit shorter than a real queen. Even with the shorter mattress the front bedroom is a little tight. Our thought though is that we spend a lot more time using the rest of the trailer so we don't fret too much over the smaller bedroom. While the counter is a bit short, its depth gives extra room behind the angled sink. The included sink cover also adds to usable space.

This is our third trailer, first having a 24' fiver followed by a 25' fiver with a small slide. I thought I'd never like a TT but this thing seems so much bigger I finally gave in. We are very pleased with the Sydney and plan on getting lots of use out of it. Sure it's on the longer end of the spectrum but well worth the slight limitations it puts on our destination spots.

Needless to say, we are pleased with our choice.

Dan


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> We bought a 2008 29RLS which is the same trailer. We tow with an '09 F150 with MaxTow and while it takes a little planning we have not had any trouble putting the trailer wherever we want it to go. The overall length is 33'6" so it is a pretty long load. Out here on the west coast we do find a lot of state parks that don't accomodate a trailer this long. But would I change it for a shorter one? Nope, wouldn't do that!


Thanks for taking the time to share your comments. I think our desires line up well with what you've described. The bathroom is a significant plus for my wife. I think it even looked like it had a residential sized sink. Just the extra roominess was nice.

Hmm...I didn't actually lay down on the bed of the model I went through. I'm 6'3"...and am used to my feet hanging over.....not that I like it ;-)

Right now.....the biggest barrier is getting my wife to physically see one. I saw one at a dealer 3.5 hours away while traveling. She's seen pictures and the floor plan and that has sold her on it....but I feel it is necessary to see in person. Unfortunately, for a 2009, the dealer wants my trade in, and still more money, than a couple of dealers want for a 2010...and I'd still my current camper to sell! So I fear it will be a long distance purchase, if we can some how decide to make it happen.

I have a couple of Cougar xLite models to check out that have bedroom slides too. Everything in me says that seeing them is just a formality to dismiss them as options though.

Thanks again!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> After stumbling across an Outback Sydney edition over the past weekend, my wife and I are very close to biting the bullet and


Well...we are now even closer. We agreed to purchase a 2010 290RLS Outback Sydney Edition; we just have to complete the paperwork on Monday!

Question for other OB Sydney TT owners: What size A/C comes on the unit? I *thought* somewhere it said 15K BTU. I can't find it listed anywhere.

Also, am I remembering right that the propane tanks are concealed inside the box frame? Is the battery as well? Or are both of these out on the tongue?

Thanks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations, you are gonna love the new Outback!! BTW, that's a nice looking truck you have there.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Congratulations, you are gonna love the new Outback!! BTW, that's a nice looking truck you have there.


Thanks! ;-) And likewise to you! ;-) I saw your sig on some threads this past week..and thought I better get a pic in my sig as well! They could be twins...fraternal...not identical...since mine's an F250!

We're excited...and can't wait to pick it up. We have to drive from Minnesota to Ohio to pick it up though, so it'll be a long trip out...but an exciting trip back.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

luverofpeanuts said:


> After stumbling across an Outback Sydney edition over the past weekend, my wife and I are very close to biting the bullet and


Well...we are now even closer. We agreed to purchase a 2010 290RLS Outback Sydney Edition; we just have to complete the paperwork on Monday!

Question for other OB Sydney TT owners: What size A/C comes on the unit? I *thought* somewhere it said 15K BTU. I can't find it listed anywhere.

Also, am I remembering right that the propane tanks are concealed inside the box frame? Is the battery as well? Or are both of these out on the tongue?
Thanks!

[/quote]

I believe the tanks are concealed inside on the driver side and the battery is on the tongue. I think. My neighbor has one and think thats how his is set up. Couldn't tell you about ac but i believe mine is a 15000 btu on a 36' fifth wheel.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

The deed is done. We went a fetched a 2010 Outback Sydney 290RLS over the weekend.

approx 1500 miles round trip... left 8:15 am CST on Friday. Picked it up 8:00am Saturday.... stopped for an overnight at a state park around 8pm Saturday night. Arrived back in town and parked the Sydney at storage, and got home about 6pm. What a trip, what an adventure. And more to come. I'm now officially with the IN crowd ;-)

Thanks for all who answer questions before and I hope to continue to learn more and contribute on this forum.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad to hear and welcome!! Glad you enjoyed your first outing in it! Just think of how many more memories you have coming in that "extra" home!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> Glad to hear and welcome!! Glad you enjoyed your first outing in it! Just think of how many more memories you have coming in that "extra" home!


Thanks!

And btw, I forgot to mention that our overnight stay was on the recommendation of another Outbacker on these forums (H2OSprayer). A big thanks for that recommendation, it was the perfect spot. It was also nice to know that if we had any trouble, I could call someone not too far away ;-) to get some help.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread at the start, but WELCOME!! Our 29rls, "The Abi-one" is our dream camper for now! We LOVE her, and fulltimed with her for almost 4 months last summer/fall and would do it again in a heart beat! LOVE the floorplan!
ENJOY!!
Ember


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

ember said:


> Sorry I missed this thread at the start, but WELCOME!! Our 29rls, "The Abi-one" is our dream camper for now! We LOVE her, and fulltimed with her for almost 4 months last summer/fall and would do it again in a heart beat! LOVE the floorplan!
> ENJOY!!
> Ember


wow...that's great to hear. 4 month!

btw....something I noted but forgot to have clarified before we left the dealer..... how does one access the water pump?? (embarrassed as I am, to ask it).


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

luverofpeanuts said:


> And btw, I forgot to mention that our overnight stay was on the recommendation of another Outbacker on these forums (H2OSprayer). A big thanks for that recommendation, it was the perfect spot. It was also nice to know that if we had any trouble, I could call someone not too far away ;-) to get some help.


Glad to see that you made it home. Now, let those great Outbackin' memories begin!!


----------

